# i5 2500K or i5 3570K?



## digitfollower (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello

I want to build a new system with i5 2500K or i5 3570K CPU. My main usages will daily computing, Photoshop CS6 and HDR photography editing and occasional video editing. I don't have the budget to go for i7 3770K or i5 2600K. Now I want you guys to answer all my questions point-wise.

1.) I'm worried about the heat problem in i5 3570K. I want to buy the non K version. Should I worry about it? How much temperature can I expect under a CS6 or video editing load? If it heats so much, is it durable enough? Should I go for i5 2500K just for this issue? Do I need to buy a cooler for i5 3570?If so, suggest a good cooler.

2.) I won't be overclocking at all and don't need the feature of using two GPU. Can I go for H77 based motherboard for i5 3570 or Z77 is better? H77 boards are cheaper than Z77, so I'm worried about their durability? I don't want it to get fried with i5 3570 (My concern),

3. Suggest a cabinet for the same.

4.) Is 3570 enough for my needs. As I said, I won't be using Photoshop and video editing extensively. I want a system that won't lag while using CS6 or other such software.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: i5 2500K or i5 3570?*

1. If not overclocking then dont worry about temps with any proceesors out there right now. If you are not going to overclock then why go for K series..IMO for your usage scenario go for i5 
2320 and save the 2k or 3k difference for better memory (RAM). [2320 will cost u 11k , 2500k will cost you 13k, 3550 will cost you 14050 and I dont think 3570 (non K version) can be 
found in India]
2. H77 chipset would be suitable for you if you dont plan to have SLI/Crossfire build in future. You can get Intel DH77EB for around 7k.
3. Please mention budget for cabinet so that I can suggest.
4. No need to get 3570 or 3570k or 2500k... go for i5 2320 for your needs.


And whether 2500K is better or 3570K ? - very disputable topic


----------



## akky89 (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: i5 2500K or i5 3570?*

as *mandarpalshikar* said it would be waste of money if you are not going to overclock an unlocked cpu. so its better to go for no-K processor. it will cost you less and we do just fine for all of your needs.
IMO its better to go with i5-3550 it a little faster then i5-2xxx processors. Rest its your choice....


----------



## digitfollower (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: i5 2500K or i5 3570?*

Thanks mandarpalshikar. Although I can stretch my budget to 7000 for the cabinet, I wouldn't mind a cheaper option.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: i5 2500K or i5 3570?*

Check on these - Personally I would go for Corsair one as their build quality is really superb but cabinets fro NZXT are also good.

Corsair 400R Mid Tower Cabinet | Cabinet | Flipkart.com
CM HAF 912 Advanced
CM 690 II Advance w/ USB 3.0
Theitdepot - Nzxt Phantom 410 Cabinet (Orange - Black)
Theitdepot - Nzxt Phantom 410 Cabinet (Black)


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: i5 2500K or i5 3570?*

you should go for the i5 3550 as suggested by akky89
also for the mobo  either this-
gigabyte ga b75m d3h @ 4.2k
or 
intel dh67cl @5k
good luck!


----------



## akky89 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: i5 2500K or i5 3570?*



mandarpalshikar said:


> Check on these - Personally I would go for Corsair one as their build quality is really superb but cabinets fro NZXT are also good.
> 
> Corsair 400R Mid Tower Cabinet | Cabinet | Flipkart.com
> CM HAF 912 Advanced
> ...



also want to add this one...
CORSAIR CC 500R CABINET

and i personally like these two the most
1. corsair 500r
2. nzxt phantom 410


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: i5 2500K or i5 3570?*

@OP:
1. If you are not going to overclock, then buying Intel Core i5-2400+ Intel DH67-CL is the best option. If you are tight in your budget, you may also buy Core I5-2320 (if you can still find one)
Price of i5-3550,i5-3570 (locked) are very high atm. So, avoid wasting your money.
2. Cabinet inside 7K budget?
Get Corsair 400R @4.8K and be happy.

Among the above suggested cabinets, avoid:
1. Coolermaster HAF-912 (cause: if you ever get a long graphics card, you need to remove the HDD cage)
2. Corsair 500R (it is more like 400R v2, highly overpriced.)


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: i5 2500K or i5 3570?*

I5 - 2320 @Flipkart.com


----------



## macho84 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi I would suggest much better Case. As these case doesnt have the filter which would cost you 2k more. Ie total will come to 7 k. Instead if you buy with filters it would be an added advantage.

But if you can live with dust or not much dust in you place it would fine. 

As far as the PSU is concerned better go for GS series. No Gaming means CX series. 500 or 600 based on the usage.

Let us know what you feel.

I will post the filter based case shortly for your view .


----------



## 101gamzer (Sep 7, 2012)

If you buy i5 3570K you need to get CM 212 Evo which will cost you for 2.2k which will give you good results compared to 2500k which is much OC friendly, its always good to stay with the latest Gen but if plan to OC your PC in future to get more juice out of it then you can get 2500k which is more OC friendly as I listed above or you want cheaper option without sacrificing the much performance you can get a i5 2400+Intel DH67CL but dont expect the performance of 3570k/2500k but its perfect for your needs 

It is always better to get latest and fastest CPUs in the market if you opt for ivy get a Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H(Only one pciex16 slot for GPU =Only one Graphic Card) @8.3k it is good Mobo with USB 3.0s and SATA 3s if you dont go for SLI/CFX


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Sep 8, 2012)

In any case, whether u get ivy or sandy, you need to get at least a low end air cooler such as CM Hyper 212 evo. Its not that you can OC sandy proccy on stock cooler. Those HSFs from Intel are horrible.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 8, 2012)

Partially correct. Any locked processor (not i7 where HT is enabled) can run on Intel stock HSF. But not the unlocked ones.


----------



## topgear (Sep 9, 2012)

if no OCing ( even in future ) then a Hyper TX3 should suffice IMO


----------

